
Weekly list of all books recommended on the Tim Ferriss podcast (newsletter) - darius_m
https://timferrissbooks.carrd.co
======
darius_m
Any Tim Ferriss fans that like to read books? I will send you one email per
week with all books mentioned on the podcast during that past week.

Ps. If you want all books that were ever mentioned, these guys have a great
list - [http://fourhourbook.club](http://fourhourbook.club)

There is also the same thing for books mentioned on HN -
[http://hackernewsbooks.com](http://hackernewsbooks.com)

